# Water shortage in almonds



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*H2o*

Reservoirs are down due to last years' drought. Current projections are based on current supplies. The thing is, Calif has not entered it's rain season yet. The greater likliehood is that there will be at least normal precip this year and water supplies will improve. There are many more projections of supply yet to come. No orchards are being pushed out due to water availability.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

As Tom points out, too soon to tell. We have almost a foot of snow here this morning in the mountains with more on the way. There is plenty of time, and as every pollinator knows, it will certainly start raining heavily when the word comes to start moving into the almonds


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

We got 18 ins of snow and more on the way today and it's coming from your neck of the woods so it is anyones guess as to how much moisture hits the ground....though I have found in ag that everyone always focuses on the worst case. Next it will be too much rain. :waiting:


----------



## jjgbee (Oct 12, 2006)

You guys are not getting the whole story. Even if we get a wet year, CA will be cut back by 65% of normal water supply. One judge, Wager, ruled that the pumps to the aquaduct be shut down in the spring to aid the survival of a tiney smelt. The aquaduct pumps move the water to storage resevoirs for later summer use. Now the Dept. of Fish and Game says a second smelt, long finned smelt, needs to be put on the endangered list. The way to save it is to shut down more pumps. This could lower the water supply going south to 15% of normal. To understand the scale of these pumps, they pump 10 million gallons per hour. This water also supplies water for 29 million people in southern CA. City water pervayors will pay 10 times what farmers pay for water. Almond growers can not pay $ 3000.00 per acre for water. Something the original article in this link left out is that there are already 55,000 farm workers unemployed because of this years water cut back of 35% allocation.


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Idiots!!


----------



## stangardener (Mar 8, 2005)

alpha6 said:


> Idiots!!


i agree. anyone who would live down there and expect to have water fits the comment


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

stangardener said:


> i agree. anyone who would live down there and expect to have water fits the comment


Yeah, and anyone who make's bee supply & almond perdictions fits that comment.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Start building that pipe this way, I have got water to sell you!


----------

